# Stripers on the Little Miami



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Probably old news, but over the past 2 weeks, the stripers have been moving up the LM river. Last week a couple of kids fishing near me caught a 10 lb hybrid near Newtown along with a fairly large carp (probably 6-7 pounds). I've only caught a few small ones 1-2 lbs on in-line spinners, bucktails and jigs with curly tails. The 10 lber broke the one kid's pole off at the largest eylet and he had to hand-over-hand the fish in. I guess he realizes that when the pole is rated for 10 lb test, it is really rated for 10 pound test (had 20 on and thought it would bend foreever...whoops...whahaha).. The carp was on wheaties...

Good luck trying to get close to the LM now after the rains. Still high. I'm hoping for a few striper rides this weekend further up the river....

spiff


----------



## Pendragon (Apr 14, 2004)

I have never caught a striper or hybrid in the LM.
How far up will they run?
I usually fish near the old Monkey Bar. Will they run that far?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Ya the LMR is definitally shot right now.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Pendragon- I live about 6 miles above East fork lake and they run up at least this far  They will run until they cant go any farther I suppose. There have been 8 pounders caught up this way.....I also caught one that weighed " 10.25 "  below CC spillway, and I know it ran up from the Little Miami river . The smaller rivers are getting to the point where they substain these fish year round........ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Pendragon said:


> I usually fish near the old Monkey Bar.


 That's the funniest thing I've heard all day. And I know exactly where you are talking about (Foster).

I checked the river at "the old monkey bar" and it looks the same as yesterday (check the SW canoe trip thread for pictures). It's not going down any time soon with more rain on the way.


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

That was a beer drinking chain smoking urangutang???? Should have looked the spelling up...but you know what it was


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I cought strippers up in morrow pluging around the bike path better numbers in lower section newtown milford.They also make a false run up eastfork out of the lake if you get a chance thats the place to fish good size an numbers alot of fish if you catch them on the run.You have to go about every two or three days for the next two weeks white bass will run first an the strips will be a day or two behind.


----------

